# "They're Melting"



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

That's the best I can describe it. Yesterday morning all but 1 baby bristlenose was dead. Today, the last one died, as has their father. 1 of the mammas is on her way out, and the other is not far behind her. 

About the tank: Well planted, densely even. The bristlenose were the only fish in the tank. Their tankmates are red cherry shrimp, farlowella cats, bumble bee shrimp, spixi babies, and bridgesii babies. 

About the deaths: The last farlowella died today, 2 long finned bristlenoses today, the last baby bn died today. All the bumble bee shrimp died, no spots, no dots, just dead.

The adult bristlenoses do have symptoms. They were fine yesterday, then I found all the babies on the bottom dead. I removed the babies, did a 50% water change. This morning the last baby was dead. I did another large water change. Normally I do not use carbon, but added some yesterday after finding the bodies. 

Later today, the large male's bristles looked like melted pizza cheese. As did his finnage. I moved him to a container of new dechlorinated water and his skin was peeling too. 20 minutes later he appeared to have septicima, bloody patches around the tail area. Now one of the large females has bloody patches. The 2nd female has no bloody patches, but she does have frayed finnage. 

I did have a pinata hanging over the tank until my daughter's birthday. Was thinking that maybe it had been splashed, and dripped contaminants into the water, but wouldn't that kill the snails and red cherry shrimp? The heater is not damaged, no temp spikes. 0 ammonia 0 nitrites 15 nitrates. 

I do have some pics I took of the male bn, but haven't had time to resize them, will try in the morning. Thank you, Shannon

PS> On Friday, I moved 32 of the babies up to the fishroom, but used water from that tank to fill their new tank. They have all died too. I have 2 more tanks of bristlenoses, and they all seem fine, hence my thinking something got in the tank????


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

How about your co2 levels? What are your ferts,... has your ph changed? Anything different? Try a new food these fish would have eaten?


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

fish and snail poo are my fertilzer of choice. No co2. pH 7.8 (same as it ever was) Same food Better than brine, Progrow, Sonic's pleco power pellets, and some sinking sticks. They get zuchinni and peas, the peas are frozen same brand as always, and the zuchinni gets peeled. The tank is not covered. There is splashing from the filter, that's what made me think of the pinata. 

Temp is same too, 78f.


----------

